# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Сатья Саи Баба Аватар

## Арсений Глазков

:help: *Хариииииибол!!! Скажите пожалуйста является ли Сатья Саи Баба Аватаром(воплощением) Верховной Личности Господа-Шри Кришны?* :help:  :help:  :help:  :help:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Существует шесть категорий аватар: пуруша-аватары (творящие и поддерживающие материальный мир), гуна-аватары(контролирующие три качества природы), лила-аватары (являющие в этом мире удивительные игры, выходящие за пределы материльного понимания), манвантара-аватары (отвечающие за благополучие человечества), юга-аватары (дающие духовный процесс для каждой эпохи) и шактйавеша-аватары (выполняющие более узкие специфические функции). Все аватары Кришны описаны в Шримад-Бхагаватам. Упомянутой вами личности в этом списке нет. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что в Кали-югу Индия стала поставщиком аватар для неискушенных и легковерных людей. Это оказалось очень выгодным бизнесом.

----------

